# It's another Boy... :(



## americanhoney

I am so sad to even be posting. I'm 12 weeks pregnant with #2 and tech believes without a doubt it's a boy. I've gotten several other opinions on the nub and potty shot and they agree. My heart is broken..I'm so depressed. I should be thankful but all I can do is cry.

I really wanted a daughter. I am such a girly girl, grew up taking dance and competing, pageants, you name it. I wanted to have a daughter to share a special bond with. I don't know how I'm going to bond with this baby boy...
I'm so ready for this to be over. The DH and I really only wanted two children. We are considering a 3rd now but the thought of having yet another boy makes me not want to even try. I looked up high tech methods for gender selection (which my husband is not for) and it's super expensive and beyond our reach. I'm so angry...I did the gender sway (diet, supplements) but I messed up on timing and BD the day before O (36 hours prior). I should have tracked my cycle for longer and not been so impatient. I don't know how to get past this. :cry:

I am a Christian and truly believe every child is a blessing and purposed but now that it's me I'm feeling so different and ashamed. I know there are women who can't even conceive so I need to be thankful regardless.
God help me...
Doesn't help that EVERYONE is rooting for Pink for us this time around. Can't wait to hear the awww's but not in a good way. Would love some support from ladies feeling the same way. :thumbup:


----------



## mysteriouseye

I wouldnt take into account too much for the tech says :) your babies only 12 weeks old Im not too sure genitals have even grown at that point xx


----------



## proudparent88

americanhoney said:


> I am so sad to even be posting. I'm 12 weeks pregnant with #2 and tech believes without a doubt it's a boy. I've gotten several other opinions on the nub and potty shot and they agree. My heart is broken..I'm so depressed. I should be thankful but all I can do is cry.
> 
> I really wanted a daughter. I am such a girly girl, grew up taking dance and competing, pageants, you name it. I wanted to have a daughter to share a special bond with. I don't know how I'm going to bond with this baby boy...
> I'm so ready for this to be over. The DH and I really only wanted two children. We are considering a 3rd now but the thought of having yet another boy makes me not want to even try. I looked up high tech methods for gender selection (which my husband is not for) and it's super expensive and beyond our reach. I'm so angry...I did the gender sway (diet, supplements) but I messed up on timing and BD the day before O (36 hours prior). I should have tracked my cycle for longer and not been so impatient. I don't know how to get past this. :cry:
> 
> I am a Christian and truly believe every child is a blessing and purposed but now that it's me I'm feeling so different and ashamed. I know there are women who can't even conceive so I need to be thankful regardless.
> God help me...
> Doesn't help that EVERYONE is rooting for Pink for us this time around. Can't wait to hear the awww's but not in a good way. Would love some support from ladies feeling the same way. :thumbup:


I have felt like this with my last pregnancy I so desperately wanted that little girl had my mind figured up that it was without a doubt a girl! And I had even stocked up on girl clothes I also had boy stuff too but when they told me it was a boy I was crushed. I cried for days on end and broke down completely when I had to exchange the girl stuff with boys. It's not easy at first but you will get used to the idea and in the end you will fall in love as soon as you hold that angel. Hope this helps and you don't feel so alone because that is how I felt! I have my ultrasound not tomorrow but next Friday and I am wanting my girl again and almost everyone tells me they think it's a girl but if it's not I will once again go through this and feel crushed to know that even for my final baby I didn't get my girl. But we will see! Hope you start to feel a little more positive about a boy it is hard not getting what you want! :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Another fellow Christian here, I not long found out I'm having boy #3 so I totally understand where you are coming from. Not one person guessed boy with this baby ( family and friends ) every time I posted a pic they were like oh I bet there's a little girly in there. 
While I wasn't disappointed for another boy just the fact that I will never be a mum to a daughter this is out absolute last. I cried almost the whole day I found out and am really disappointed in myself for feeling that way. My son is healthy and that's all that matters. Still doesn't take away that longing for a daughter, I'd feel the exact same way if I was having a 3rd girl I really wanted a mix of boys and girls, never seen myself as a one gender parent. 
12 weeks is still quite early and there's still a chance your baby could be a girl. I think I actually commented in your scan pics and the nub did look boyish but I couldn't tell the angle very well.
Lots of :hugs:


----------



## americanhoney

Misscalais said:


> Another fellow Christian here, I not long found out I'm having boy #3 so I totally understand where you are coming from. Not one person guessed boy with this baby ( family and friends ) every time I posted a pic they were like oh I bet there's a little girly in there.
> While I wasn't disappointed for another boy just the fact that I will never be a mum to a daughter this is out absolute last. I cried almost the whole day I found out and am really disappointed in myself for feeling that way. My son is healthy and that's all that matters. Still doesn't take away that longing for a daughter, I'd feel the exact same way if I was having a 3rd girl I really wanted a mix of boys and girls, never seen myself as a one gender parent.
> 12 weeks is still quite early and there's still a chance your baby could be a girl. I think I actually commented in your scan pics and the nub did look boyish but I couldn't tell the angle very well.
> Lots of :hugs:

Oh Bless your Heart! It's so common I had NO idea. It's so reassuring to hear from other mama's. Did your husband care? Well, I just like to think that God thinks we can raise boys up to be Godly men who will always love and respect their mama and only bring home girls who love God and can also become my daughter(s). :winkwink:

I think the hardest part is just grieving the worldly girly things...smocked dresses, baby dolls, and everything Pink. I would love the mother/daughter bond but I trust God's plan even though it's hard to understand sometimes. Very happy for you! You are blessed :hugs:

Some of my closest girlfriends can't even conceive. One of them tried and tried on their own to no avail. Her eggs are no good and not good quality. She had to end up doing embryo adoption. She is due to have her baby this month that she has no biological relation to. She's had a hard time accepting that she will probably never have a biological child but I am glad she has been able to experience pregnancy to the fullest. Thank you for the encouragement...it's getting easier but I was REALLY upset initially. My husband thought I was crazy!!


----------



## americanhoney

proudparent88 said:


> americanhoney said:
> 
> 
> I am so sad to even be posting. I'm 12 weeks pregnant with #2 and tech believes without a doubt it's a boy. I've gotten several other opinions on the nub and potty shot and they agree. My heart is broken..I'm so depressed. I should be thankful but all I can do is cry.
> 
> I really wanted a daughter. I am such a girly girl, grew up taking dance and competing, pageants, you name it. I wanted to have a daughter to share a special bond with. I don't know how I'm going to bond with this baby boy...
> I'm so ready for this to be over. The DH and I really only wanted two children. We are considering a 3rd now but the thought of having yet another boy makes me not want to even try. I looked up high tech methods for gender selection (which my husband is not for) and it's super expensive and beyond our reach. I'm so angry...I did the gender sway (diet, supplements) but I messed up on timing and BD the day before O (36 hours prior). I should have tracked my cycle for longer and not been so impatient. I don't know how to get past this. :cry:
> 
> I am a Christian and truly believe every child is a blessing and purposed but now that it's me I'm feeling so different and ashamed. I know there are women who can't even conceive so I need to be thankful regardless.
> God help me...
> Doesn't help that EVERYONE is rooting for Pink for us this time around. Can't wait to hear the awww's but not in a good way. Would love some support from ladies feeling the same way. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I have felt like this with my last pregnancy I so desperately wanted that little girl had my mind figured up that it was without a doubt a girl! And I had even stocked up on girl clothes I also had boy stuff too but when they told me it was a boy I was crushed. I cried for days on end and broke down completely when I had to exchange the girl stuff with boys. It's not easy at first but you will get used to the idea and in the end you will fall in love as soon as you hold that angel. Hope this helps and you don't feel so alone because that is how I felt! I have my ultrasound not tomorrow but next Friday and I am wanting my girl again and almost everyone tells me they think it's a girl but if it's not I will once again go through this and feel crushed to know that even for my final baby I didn't get my girl. But we will see! Hope you start to feel a little more positive about a boy it is hard not getting what you want! :hugs:Click to expand...


I really hope your get your girl this time!! I know I will fall so in love regardless because God has greatly blessed me. I'm getting better thank the good Lord. I feel so guilty now but that's normal I now know. Please keep me posted on what you find out-I'll keep you in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Bec C

I purposefully haven't found out as I don't want to be dissappointed. But I feel very boyish, I'm sure I saw tackle on my 20 week scan. I know when its here I will love it. I would be so emotional to have a girl, but if they say boy and I'm sure they will, I will be a bit upset I know. But my hubby has made me promise not to be upset. But I know my world will be complete if they say girl.

I just feel its a boy so strongly I would even go and buy boy things. So I'm trying to prep myself. I don't even like boys names they are so dull. I'm 37 weeks and can't find 1 that I like 

But I know I will love it when it comes and will get used to the idea.


----------



## americanhoney

Bec C said:


> I purposefully haven't found out as I don't want to be dissappointed. But I feel very boyish, I'm sure I saw tackle on my 20 week scan. I know when its here I will love it. I would be so emotional to have a girl, but if they say boy and I'm sure they will, I will be a bit upset I know. But my hubby has made me promise not to be upset. But I know my world will be complete if they say girl.
> 
> I just feel its a boy so strongly I would even go and buy boy things. So I'm trying to prep myself. I don't even like boys names they are so dull. I'm 37 weeks and can't find 1 that I like
> 
> But I know I will love it when it comes and will get used to the idea.

Do you already have boys? I was just wait until birth and once you hold him and fall in love (if it is indeed a boy) then a name will be much easier to decide. :thumbup:
I think LOTS of women feel this way I just didn't know how common it was. I'll hopefully find out for sure in a month or so. I know you wouldn't want it any other way once he or she arrives. There will always be a longing for a daughter for me if I never have one. I just have to be thankful for what I have been given. My sweet friend had to do embryo adoption because she can't have children biologically of her own. She feels cheated but is thankful to have a baby at all. I just have to think about my blessings and God's goodness now rather than my wants. 

You're going to be fine! :) Please update when you have your baby! Would love to see a pic! :hugs:


----------



## Reno

I'm 26 weeks with DS2, and the thought of another boy is really exciting me now! We've picked out a name, and are on the countdown to the due date - third tri next week!

I just think how nice it'll be for them growing up together! Both my family and DHs family have 3 girls and 1 boy, so this will be a set of brothers to shake things up! DS1 is now excited too - insists on kissing my bump and giving his baby brother a hug when he's settling down for the night - he's only like 20 months, but I can tell he loves his little sibling unconditionally and I have learnt a lot from his reactions! He would be equally excited for a brother or sister, and now I am thrilled to be having another boy!

We will go on to have more kids for sure, but even if we had only boys I think I would be OK with that now - we'll see what God has in store!


----------



## Pink Sugar

I have 5 boys and was devastated when I found out that my last baby was a boy I mean I cried for weeks and also felt like I'll never get to experience having a daughter but lo and behold I fell head over heels for that baby as soon as I saw him and he is my little snuggle bug:hugs: my experience so far my boys adore me, my brothers are crazy about my mother, and my hubby adores his mom. God knows what's best for us even if we don't understand it at first, these are the things I continue to remember and replay cause I'm headed down this road again also and trying to prepare myself for having another boy (even though everyone is saying and expecting me to produce a girl) :hugs:


----------



## americanhoney

Pink Sugar said:


> I have 5 boys and was devastated when I found out that my last baby was a boy I mean I cried for weeks and also felt like I'll never get to experience having a daughter but lo and behold I fell head over heels for that baby as soon as I saw him and he is my little snuggle bug:hugs: my experience so far my boys adore me, my brothers are crazy about my mother, and my hubby adores his mom. God knows what's best for us even if we don't understand it at first, these are the things I continue to remember and replay cause I'm headed down this road again also and trying to prepare myself for having another boy (even though everyone is saying and expecting me to produce a girl) :hugs:

Aww Thank You! Yes, I hope my son(s) adore their mama for years to come and don't leave me high and dry after marriage. God absolutely knows what's best for our lives and we just have to trust which I learn over and over again. Congrats on 5 sweet boys! How far along are you?


----------



## Pink Sugar

13 weeks


----------

